# The 'I have a question' thread...



## Colin1 (Nov 5, 2010)

...has gone bananas

It is impossible to sit at the foot of the last page and read the post there, I keeping getting flipped back to the top of the page.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm getting that spasmodically on other threads too, among other things. See the 'Double Post' thread above.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 5, 2010)

There are some very weird things happening at the moment. We are aware of it, and looking into it.


----------



## BikerBabe (Nov 5, 2010)

*sings*...who ya gonna call???


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## Wurger (Nov 6, 2010)

....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2010)

Never had a problem with that thread...

See how it is now that the forum has restarted.


----------

